# Hop Pin Up Girl



## Malted Mick (6/1/21)

Great image off the ABC website. Picking hops circa 1900 Tasmania.


----------



## sp0rk (6/1/21)

Wtf is Forrest Gump doing in the background?


----------



## S.E (6/1/21)

sp0rk said:


> Wtf is Forrest Gump doing in the background?


And Gunner "Lofty" Sugden from It Ain't Half Hot Mum?


----------

